# Countdown Clock



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2014)

The Giro d'Italia is sooner but left out


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The Giro d'Italia is sooner but left out



Nope, not left out - not even considered. It's a TdF counter.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

However, as I've just suggested to another Pro Cycling fan via PM - if you guys want to PM me a list of Race titles, and start dates and times (the counter needs absolute specifics) - I'll consider adding them as they start / finish.


----------



## thom (4 Feb 2014)

I rather agree with @T.H.M.N.E.T , the Giro with it's Belfast start really ought to be mentioned if the Tour is.
In my opinion it would make more sense to count down to the Giro first and then put a Tour count down afterwards.


----------



## thom (4 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> However, as I've just suggested to another Pro Cycling fan via PM - if you guys want to PM me a list of Race titles, and start dates and times (the counter needs absolute specifics) - I'll consider adding them as they start / finish.


The Giro starts on the evening of Friday the 9'th May in Belfast. Specific time not decided as of yet.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

Beaten to it, someone already PM'd me the details - I'll add them shortly.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2014)

Okay, Giro d'Italia Irish Grande Partenza added. 

Is there a thread for the race yet? If so, let me have the link and I'll link the counter title to it ...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> Nope, not left out - not even considered. It's a TdF counter.


That's even worse.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> Okay, Giro d'Italia Irish Grande Partenza added.
> 
> Is there a thread for the race yet? If so, let me have the link and I'll link the counter title to it ...



Not a spoilers thread for the Race, but there is this:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/giro-ditalia-comes-to-belfast.143712/


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> Not a spoilers thread for the Race, but there is this:
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/giro-ditalia-comes-to-belfast.143712/



Thanks - countdown title now linked to that thread.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Feb 2014)

Shaun, I noticed yesterday that the TdF counter included seconds but the Giro one this morning doesn't. Can you keep it that way, please? The animation was making me feel really sick.

(I get the same with a lot of the animated avatars - @Peteaud was lovely enough to change his recently.)


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Shaun, I noticed yesterday that the TdF counter included seconds but the Giro one this morning doesn't. Can you keep it that way, please? The animation was making me feel really sick.
> 
> (I get the same with a lot of the animated avatars - @Peteaud was lovely enough to change his recently.)


I was thinking the same thing!

I never used to have this problem, which I developed after accidentally gassing myself with carbon monoxide a few years ago. I also get motion sickness now, though (fortunately) not when I am on my bike!


----------



## coffeejo (5 Feb 2014)

As a kid, I'd read for hours on long car journeys (my grandparents' place in South America was a six hour drive from the airport) but now I can't even look at the map if I'm in the front passenger seat!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2014)

The Giro countdown clock is wrong! It says that the race starts in 12 weeks time at 7 pm. Today is a Wednesday, and the race does not start on a Wednesday ...


----------



## snorri (12 Feb 2014)

Grrrr that's the third time I've clicked on this thread in the hope of seeing pics of the delightful Rachel Riley from the BBC Coundown prog..


----------



## Shaun (12 Feb 2014)

I'd entered the wrong start date (7th). Now corrected to Friday 9th.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> As a kid, I'd read for hours on long car journeys (my grandparents' place in South America was a six hour drive from the airport)...



We used to have a car like that too.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2014)

I have just noticed that the hours are wrong on the TdF countdown - the first stage is definitely a _daytime_ stage!


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I have just noticed that the hours are wrong on the TdF countdown - the first stage is definitely a _daytime_ stage!



I was advised it was around 7pm in the evening, however there were no times posted on the official web site. If you know the start time, let me know and I'll adjust it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2014)

Shaun said:


> I was advised it was around 7pm in the evening, however there were no times posted on the official web site. If you know the start time, let me know and I'll adjust it.


There is normally an evening prologue TT for the first stage but this year it is a road stage to the Yorkshire Dales. There is an official countdown clock on this page.


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> There is an official countdown clock on this page.



Sorted.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2014)

Well, it must be time to change the clock to count down to the Tour of Spain ...! 

La Vuelta a España begins at 19:00 Spanish time (18:00 BST) on Sat 23rd August.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2014)

Now that the Vuelta is underway, how about starting the countdown to the Tour of Britain, starting at 2 pm, on 7th September?


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Now that the Vuelta is underway, how about starting the countdown to the Tour of Britain, starting at 2 pm, on 7th September?



Done.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2014)

So what's next? Tre Valli Varesine on the 18th? GB National Track Champs on the 24th? Time Trial Champs in between?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2014)

2014 UCI Road World Championships, Ponferrada, Spain. Starts 21st September, 10:00 CET (09:00 BST)?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2014)

2014 UCI Masters World Track Championships, Manchester, UK. Starts 4th October. 'Afternoon', so call it noon until somebody comes up with the official time?


----------



## Shaun (16 Oct 2014)

Any more events between now and next spring that you'd like to see on the ticker or shall I retire it for a few months?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Oct 2014)

Christmas


----------



## Shaun (16 Oct 2014)




----------



## Beebo (17 Oct 2014)

Shaun said:


> View attachment 59203


 it doesnt seem to be working on the home page, but does work in the post above?


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Christmas


Its running slow!


----------



## Shaun (29 Oct 2014)

I've changed it based on a suggestion for Winter Solstice ... the longest night.

After that, the days start to get longer ... good news for us lot!


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> *Fnaar *​
> 22nd December, by up to 1 whole second. Then the 23 guarantees you six whole seconds longer than the 22nd. Make the most of them


----------



## coffeejo (30 Oct 2014)

Shaun said:


> I've changed it based on a suggestion for Winter Solstice ... the longest night.
> 
> After that, *the days start to get longer* ... good news for us lot!


I don't mean to be a pedantic so-and-so but ....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I don't mean to be a pedantic so-and-so but ....


They're still 24 hours long


----------



## Shaun (30 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I don't mean to be a pedantic so-and-so but ....



<cough> Erm ... the daylight hours get longer ... </cough>


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2014)

Shaun said:


> <cough> Erm ... the daylight hours get longer ... </cough>


What'll you be doing with the extra second of daylight then?


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> <cough> Erm ... the daylight hours get longer ... </cough>



Okay, let's try again for the ultra-pedants: ... the hours of daylight get longer ... _must _be right now, surely?!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3362572, member: 259"]Can we have a countdown clock to World Pendants' Day?[/QUOTE]
Possibly even World Pedants' Day. 22nd July.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> Okay, let's try again for the ultra-pedants: ... the hours of daylight get longer ... _must _be right now, surely?!


Only by  seconds though!


----------



## Mrs M (4 Nov 2014)

Countdown clock, thought you meant that annoying silly "music" on Countdown, I'll,have a vowel, etc, lol.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2015)

Can we have Spring next please


----------



## Scoosh (18 Feb 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Can we have Spring next please


Not Mod Note:
Yes, Sir, certainly Sir - when would Sir like it ?

[Goes to Mod section to Discuss]
Oh, sorry - we had it.  Did you miss it  or did it pass you by ?


----------



## Saluki (18 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Not Mod Note:
> Yes, Sir, certainly Sir - when would Sir like it ?
> 
> [Goes to Mod section to Discuss]
> Oh, sorry - we had it.  Did you miss it  or did it pass you by ?


We always said that spring started on the March Equinox.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> We always said that spring started on the March Equinox.


Ive always said that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2015)

Spring starts when the weather says it's spring.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Feb 2015)

16*C in NE of Scotland today - is was that spring or summer ?


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Feb 2015)




----------



## Cuchilo (19 Feb 2015)




----------



## Cuchilo (19 Feb 2015)




----------



## Cuchilo (19 Feb 2015)




----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2015)

See ?? Keep looking at those pics and for you, spring _has_ come ! 

Sorted.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Feb 2015)

Awwwwwwww Thankyou


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2015)

Summer Summer Summer Summer . I'll do the pictures again


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Summer Summer Summer Summer . I'll do the pictures again


----------



## BrumJim (7 Apr 2015)

Nothing, now. Paris-Roubaix?


----------



## Shaun (7 Apr 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Nothing, now. Paris-Roubaix?



 -


----------



## BrumJim (14 Apr 2015)

Nothing now. Would say L-B-L, but not that interested, so will suggest the Giro instead.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Nothing now. Would say L-B-L, but not that interested, so will suggest the Giro instead.


Sorry Jim, LBL is a fantastic race so it should definitely be put up before the Giro! 

@Shaun - 26th April Liège-Bastogne-Liège.


----------



## roadrash (15 Apr 2015)

^^^^THIS^^^^^


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2015)

Cheers!


----------

